# Neighbour moved out and left cat with someone else however...



## Valeria C (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! Thanks for reading.
So my neighbour moved out one week ago from his house and gave his 10 years old cat to a lady in our street. However, the cat keeps coming to my house and waiting on the doorstep, he spends pretty much all day in my garden and sleeps every night for the past 4 days in my house.

At the beginning, I thought that maybe the lady didn´t want him in so this morning I finally went over and knocked a few doors (as I didn´t know who exactly was taking care of the cat) and talked to this lady.
She has another two cats in a flat (with access to our street), she asked me not to feed or let him in.
However, I feel like the cat doesn´t really want to be there as he keeps coming here, I suggested I would happily keep it but she said no.
It breaks my heart seeing the little guy waiting on my doorstep and it really makes me wonder why he´s not keen in the new house. I also keep thinking that it´s not really her cat as the previous owner has been gone for only one week, what if the cat feels more comfortable here?

Suggestions...? Thanks!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

It's hard to judge if the cat is happy or not, after all, he might just be a chancer and knows you'll feed him and fuss him. Some cats are cheeky and do have more than one food source, often unbeknown to the owner. The owner might love him and be genuinely upset if there is a chance someone might "steal" him. He's not been there long and hasn't had time to settle. He could be looking for your old neighbour and is confused. 
OR he could have chosen you. 

I do understand how it can be upsetting for you.

If he keeps coming back, you could talk to her again in maybe a week or so and maybe offer to buy the cat? Tell her you have avoided feeding him (whether you have or not), but he keeps coming back. You could say you had a window/door open and tell her he sneaks in and goes to sleep and you didn't know. 

Or you could either ignore him and he'll go away eventually.


----------

